# Failed Emissions Test



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys

I just ran my '88 300zx Non Turbo for a e-test and it failed. 
It failed on the HC ppm ONLY everything else passed.
The limit is 67 and my reading is 134. 

They gave me a phamplet that outlines possible problems:

*High HC during Driving Test or High Idle Test*

>Vacuum leaks
>ignition system malfunction
>faulty computerized engine management system and/or oxygen sensor
>faulty air injection system
>internal engine problem
>failed catalytic converter

The exhaust and catalytic converter were changed May/03 for the last e-test on this car. 

Any ideas on the problem?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

SentraBoy said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I just ran my '88 300zx Non Turbo for a e-test and it failed.
> It failed on the HC ppm ONLY everything else passed.
> ...


Get some new O2's? How is your gas milage?


----------

